# Heresy Online Portal



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I've added a portal to the site and linked in the top navigation bar.

Hope you enjoy it guys.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice nice! 

Keep it up,Jez.

Let me know if u need anything.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice. Looks very well laid out Jez.


----------

